

I've created an app and website to discover thoughtful content. I'd love feedback - tfiend
http://www.thinkfiend.com

======
tfiend
Finding interesting and thought provoking articles like the ones shared on
this forum takes time and effort. I've created a website and an iPhone app
that aggregates and organizes such content. I'd love feedback on sources, the
site, app or anything else you'd like to comment on.

------
cjbenedikt
Android version?

